
Linux: A Portable Operating System (1997) [pdf] - kick
https://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/kutvonen/index_files/linus.pdf
======
egyptiankarim
Turns out the most important part of the entire text is the acknowledgements
section.

~~~
appleflaxen
for the lazy:

> While the Linux project has been closely associated with me personally,
> partly due to the name, I would like to make it very clear that the Linux
> operating system is a huge project done co-operatively by lots of people all
> over the world. Even if you discount all the user-level programs that are an
> integral part of any running Linux system, just the kernel contains code
> from hundreds of people from all around the world. Thanks to all of you

------
vojta_letal
Was he so talented or has the bar for CS master thesis lowered significantly
since then?

~~~
amelius
He was far above the bar. From Wikipedia:

> In 1997, Torvalds received his master's degree (Laudatur Grade) from the
> Department of Computer Science at the University of Helsinki.

Also surprising to see that he didn't pursue a Ph.D., although he does have a
doctor status:

> Two years later he received honorary doctor status at Stockholm University,
> and in 2000, he received the same honor from his alma mater.

Anyway, I'd like to see the theses of Elon Musk and Jeff Bezos.

~~~
vojta_letal
Cool. I'd expect him to get the Ph.d. in like 20 years after graduation, not
two. That's significant.

~~~
ses1984
Honorary doctor is not the same thing as a PhD.

